# Jair Bolsonaro a badass masculine guy



## Mortimer (Sep 15, 2019)

I will quote a few words from him which I remember I have watched on TV in a report about him

"No, I wont rape you, Lady, because you are not worth it" Jair Bolsonaro

"Democracy cant bring anything forward in this country. I told you that we need dictatorship and to kill 30.000 people." Jair Bolsonaro

"If I had a gay son I couldnt love him." Jair Bolsonaro

"Bring it on miss, if you hit me, I will hit back." Jair Bolsonaro

He says politically incorrect things and he is kinda a masculine macho. I like this type of badass tough talkers. I also liked Il Cavaliere, Berlusconi Silvio. And the Philipines President Rodrigo Duterte.


----------



## cnm (Sep 15, 2019)

Hoo boy.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Sep 15, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> I will quote a few words from him which I remember I have watched on TV in a report about him
> 
> "No, I wont rape you, Lady, because you are not worth it" Jair Bolsonaro
> 
> ...




Roma man 
Masculinity is wrong, evil, and bad 
They're gonna report you for thought crimes and inciting hatred 

Sep142019
*Boys Lost in a Postmasculine World*
A postmasculine world of moonbattery is no place for boys. They are treated by the system as defective girls. As Dave Morrison puts it, “Masculinity has gone from an admired trait to a pathology in need of treatment and eventual eradication.”

Feminism and the welfare state have robbed boys of the role models and attention they need to develop in a healthy way. This has produced lonely screwed up men, transsexuals, moonbats, maniacs, and any number of ticking timebombs.

Sooner or later, society will need men again badly. With luck it will happen while we still have a few.


----------

